# Please give me your opinion on these rocks



## tschmid723 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok I have these rocks that were off of an old barn foundation that was in the middle of our field. I live in Wisconsin so these rocks are pretty weathered. My concern is that these rocks still have a little bit of green coloring to them ( what looks like a little moss and algea). Some are also stained black for what I think is just dirt and mud. I have soaked these rocks in water for about a month and scrubbed them about three times during that month. Does anyone think that I will have any issues with them? I have other rocks that are different shapes and sizes that all have similar stuff on them


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine never had a problem with the occasional green stain. If they were in a farm field, are you sure they were never sprayed with pesticides? Fertilizers?


----------



## tschmid723 (Mar 12, 2013)

no fertilizer or pesticides at all
actually I think that they were a foundation to an old house


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like granite to me. Should be fine. The green could indicate some copper impurity, but it's likely a VERY small amount - nothing to worry about.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But houses have lawns...just something I would be concerned about with "wild caught" rocks.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Soaking them in a mild bleach solution over night would likely remove most of the algae. Just rinse them good afterward and let them dry completely in the sun.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

always a good way to test rocks is by using vinigar, if the vinigar bubbles i wouldnt use it. if it dont, safe to use.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well the vinegar test is for fish that like soft water. You would expect rocks that make vinegar bubble to increase your pH and buffer your water which would be good for hard water fish like Rift Lake Africans.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

+1 to what DJ said.

Even if those rocks had been sprayed with something it would denature by now and be long gone - bleach, let it sit in the sun for awhile (UV breaks down chemicals pretty quickly) and then soak in a prime solution.


----------

